# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Camera cho cnc

## ngocanhld2802

Chào các bác, em đang có định mua thêm một vài cái camera để lắp vào máy cnc và các máy tương tự. Nhưng không tìm đâu ra được loại nào nó có cái kẻ tâm ( dấu cộng) ở giữa ống kính.
 Bác nào có bán cho em, hoặc chỉ cho em chỗ mua với ạ.
 Các bác đừng bảo em vẽ lên cái kính camera nhé
 Cảm ơn các bác

----------


## anhcos

Làm dấu thập dễ thôi, nếu cái len chính của nó tháo ra được, mình lấy sợi tóc làm chữ thập trên 1 ống nhỏ, sau nhét ống nhỏ đó vào sau len sao cho nó nằm đúng tiêu cự (là mặt phẳng tiêu) của len là ok.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Mà nó không bán sẵn hả bác?

----------


## itanium7000

Camera bác định dùng thuộc thể loại nào chứ? Đầu ra gắn vào tivi hay webcam trên máy tính hay dạng có thể xem qua smartphone. Nếu các thể loại trên thì camera phải hỗ trợ sẵn hoặc phần mềm phải hỗ trợ sẵn tính năng vẽ OSD chữ thập lên phần hiển thị.

Nếu camera sử dụng vi điều khiển thì có kiến thức VĐK là thực hiện trong tầm tay việc vẽ OSD lên hình ảnh hiển thị trên LCD.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## duonghoang

--- Loại này em thấy nó có vạch chia trong đó luôn, tùy loại mà nó có độ phân giải khác nhau. Ko biết là có gắn vừa với cái camera hay ko thôi.





--- Việt Nam em thấy có bán, loại này dùng đo vết nứt trong xây dựng.
http://namyvn.com/home/index.php?pag...emart&Itemid=8

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em cần nó cắm được vào máy tính các bác à. Mục đích để em lấy điểm không cho cho hai trục XY ah

----------


## nhatson

> Em cần nó cắm được vào máy tính các bác à. Mục đích để em lấy điểm không cho cho hai trục XY ah


mach3 thì có plugin, có cross luôn ah

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> mach3 thì có plugin, có cross luôn ah
> 
> b.r


 Ý bác là trong Mach3 nó có luôn cái tâm  hay sao hả bác?

----------


## anhcos

Cái này cũng hay đó nhỉ, mình dùng webcam là được rồi, cần gì tới camera cho phí.

----------


## nhatson

> Ý bác là trong Mach3 nó có luôn cái tâm  hay sao hả bác?


cross là chuyện nhỏ thôi ah, còn làm được nhiều việc nửa cơ ah 


http://hobbycncart.com/publ/cikkek/m...art_3/8-1-0-41

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái này cũng hay đó nhỉ, mình dùng webcam là được rồi, cần gì tới camera cho phí.


Em dùng camera để vận hành dễ nhìn thì thấy webcam không rõ lắm bác ạ, em ra tiệm, chọn cái ngắn nhất, rẻ rẻ thôi để xem gần ( mấy cái đắt dùng để soi xa ), soi vào lòng bàn tay thấy rõ chỉ tay trên tivi là ổn  :Smile:

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Tối nay em sẽ thử ngay và luôn. Cảm ơn các bác nhiều lắm. 
 Chuyện camera em nghĩ là không phải lo đắt rẻ, vì nó nhiều loại các bác ah.

----------


## nhatson

> Tối nay em sẽ thử ngay và luôn. Cảm ơn các bác nhiều lắm. 
>  Chuyện camera em nghĩ là không phải lo đắt rẻ, vì nó nhiều loại các bác ah.


usb cho tiện , thêm cái video card lại rối phin 

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Em dùng camera để vận hành dễ nhìn thì thấy webcam không rõ lắm bác ạ, em ra tiệm, chọn cái ngắn nhất, rẻ rẻ thôi để xem gần ( mấy cái đắt dùng để soi xa ), soi vào lòng bàn tay thấy rõ chỉ tay trên tivi là ổn


 Bác Tuấn xem giúp em loại này ok chưa để em kêu người ta mang về làm của riêng :
http://www.vatgia.com/vienthonghoang...tan=1906509114

 @nhatson : Loại này nó cắm qua cổng • Ethernet • RJ-45, Bác xem giúp em có phù hợp không ?

 Đây rồi, USB đây rồi, các bác thấy có được ko ạ
http://dangcap9x.com/view-kinh-hien-...400x/1196.html

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Tuấn xem giúp em loại này ok chưa để em kêu người ta mang về làm của riêng :
> http://www.vatgia.com/vienthonghoang...tan=1906509114
> 
>  @nhatson : Loại này nó cắm qua cổng • Ethernet • RJ-45, Bác xem giúp em có phù hợp không ?


mach3 plugin em nghĩ hỗ trợ usb thôi ah, vụ này phải đọc kỹ hưỡng dẫn của plugins
cái trong link ko ngon,nó auto focus sẽ làm chậm hoặc ko nhìn thấy gì vì nó cứ lấy nét ko đúng chỗ

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> mach3 plugin em nghĩ hỗ trợ usb thôi ah, vụ này phải đọc kỹ hưỡng dẫn của plugins
> cái trong link ko ngon,nó auto focus sẽ làm chậm hoặc ko nhìn thấy gì vì nó cứ lấy nét ko đúng chỗ
> 
> b.r


   Đây rồi, USB đây rồi, các bác thấy có được ko ạ
http://dangcap9x.com/view-kinh-hien-...400x/1196.html

----------


## itanium7000

> Đây rồi, USB đây rồi, các bác thấy có được ko ạ
> http://dangcap9x.com/view-kinh-hien-...400x/1196.html


Cái này bác phải dí sát mới được nhé, tiêu cự ngắn lắm chắc không được đâu.

----------


## Tuấn

> Đây rồi, USB đây rồi, các bác thấy có được ko ạ
> http://dangcap9x.com/view-kinh-hien-...400x/1196.html


Úi, con này của bác hay nhỉ  :Smile:  soi gần hơi bị được  :Smile: 
Em mua mấy con camera nhà dùng để cho vận hành họ đỡ phải thò đầu vào hộc máy thì yêu cầu của em là lắp gần chi tiết cần xem ( 30- 50cm ) nên em lọ mọ thử nhiều loại bác ạ. Em thấy các loại đắt tiền thì xem xa cực tốt, nhưng nhìn gần thì lại không bằng mấy em rẻ rẻ. Những cái này chỉ là camera thường, cắm thẳng vào màn hình tivi là xem được. Bác Ngocanh thử test em kính hiển vi này xem khoảng cách xem dư lào nhá, nhìn đẹp quá bác ạ.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Kết quả em thử, hôm nay sẽ làm cái gá cho em nó :

----------

im_atntc, Mr.L

----------


## Tien Manh

A Ngọc Anh xem thử xem. Liệu có hối hận vì đã mua bản quyển MACH3 không.




Khuyến mại cái này

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## anhcos

Chả biết ý định bác ngocanh cần chính xác món gì trong vụ này, bật mí thêm tí đi tí đi bác.

@TienManh: mấy addin cho mach3 như bác show mình thấy cũng dễ.

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ là offset điểm 0
tham vọng hơn, tự nhìn lỗ rồi khoan luôn 
b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## thuhanoi

> em nghĩ là offset điểm 0
> tham vọng hơn, tự nhìn lỗ rồi khoan luôn 
> b.r


Chi chứ món này em xài từ lâu lắm rồi bác

----------


## lekimhung

Có tí thắc mắc, cái cam này phải để xác với bề mặt vậy sao canh được ta, chí ít nó phải cao hơn con dao mới được chứ.

----------


## lekimhung

> Chi chứ món này em xài từ lâu lắm rồi bác


bác cho em hỏi loại nào dùng được ạ, em cũng muốn làm 1 cái.

----------


## thuhanoi

Ư mà chưa với tới nên chưa thắc mắc chứ cái camera nó lệch với trục spindle thì mình có cộng trừ cái toạ độ của nó không mà sao trong clip nó trúng y dấu chấm vậy nhỉ

----------


## anhcos

> Ư mà chưa với tới nên chưa thắc mắc chứ cái camera nó lệch với trục spindle thì mình có cộng trừ cái toạ độ của nó không mà sao trong clip nó trúng y dấu chấm vậy nhỉ


Chắc chắn phải cộng thêm vào chứ, nếu dùng camera tìm lỗ rồi khoan thì cũng chả khó, nhưng có lỗ rồi chắc lại khoan lớn hơn hay sao nhỉ?

----------


## jimmyli

nó khoan 1 lỗ mục đích là tìm vị trí tương đối của tâm cái spindle với tâm cái wc đó sau đó mới dùng wc định vị 3 lỗ trên board rồi mới khoan được

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> em nghĩ là offset điểm 0
> tham vọng hơn, tự nhìn lỗ rồi khoan luôn 
> b.r


  Đúng như bác Nhatson nói, trong tương lai gần, cái máy của em nó thành cái "thùng" kín, nên không thể "thò cổ" vào để nhìn và set điểm 0 cho được, em biết camera thì có tác dụng lâu rồi, cơ mà cứ đi tìm kiếm cái nào nó phải có cái chỉ tâm ở giữa, ai ngờ đâu trong phần mềm nó có sẵn. May có các bác chỉ bảo nên mới đạt được ước nguyện của mình.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> nó khoan 1 lỗ mục đích là tìm vị trí tương đối của tâm cái spindle với tâm cái wc đó sau đó mới dùng wc định vị 3 lỗ trên board rồi mới khoan được


  Em chỉ đơn giản thôi, là nó lấy lại cái gốc 0 của phôi tại một điểm, hoặc dùng để so sánh hai cái lỗ ở hai đầu xem mình gá phôi thẳng chưa thôi ah

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Có tí thắc mắc, cái cam này phải để xác với bề mặt vậy sao canh được ta, chí ít nó phải cao hơn con dao mới được chứ.


 Em làm thí nghiệm thôi à, còn lắp đặt thì gá cố định chắc chắn vào phần tĩnh của trục Z. Em làm xong rồi, Quên em chưa chụp ảnh,  không cần phải cầu kì lắm. Em làm xong cái gá phẳng phiu ( cắt dây hẳn hoi cho máu  :Big Grin: ) . Rồi lau sạch phần tiếp xúc, gắn keo 502 vào, khỏi ốc ếch gì hết, nên thuận tiện lắm các bác ah.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> bác cho em hỏi loại nào dùng được ạ, em cũng muốn làm 1 cái.



 Bác mua cái webcam 300k cũng được ah, có điều nó ko nét lắm

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> A Ngọc Anh xem thử xem. Liệu có hối hận vì đã mua bản quyển MACH3 không.
> ]


 Em  cũng chưa dùng thử các phần mềm khác bao giờ, nên ko biết ưu nhược của chúng. Nhưng Mach3 em thấy có vài ưu điểm sau :
  1. Thân thiện
 2. Tùy biến công cụ, tùy biến màn hình
 3. viết thêm được những gì mình cần
 4. Có thể lập trình, sắp xếp lại để điều khiển một vài thứ khác cho phù hợp, không cứ lá CNC
 Mà em khoái nhất là chỉnh lại cho thành tiếng Việt Nam

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

điểm mạnh nhất của MACH3 là có thể tuỳ biến dễ dàng, ko cần biết nhiều về progam ah

 :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> điểm mạnh nhất của MACH3 là có thể tuỳ biến dễ dàng, ko cần biết nhiều về progam ah


Điểm yếu là tốn ít $$,  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Điểm yếu là tốn ít $$,


thế nên Mr artsoft ko ptrien mach3 nữa, chơi mach4 dùng hardware ngàoi  :Smile:

----------


## Tien Manh

> Em chỉ đơn giản thôi, là nó lấy lại cái gốc 0 của phôi tại một điểm, hoặc dùng để so sánh hai cái lỗ ở hai đầu xem mình gá phôi thẳng chưa thôi ah


Cái này em làm bằng planet cnc chạy ro ro rồi. Chắc chuyển qua chơi kính lúp như anh phóng cho đã.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Chả biết ý định bác ngocanh cần chính xác món gì trong vụ này, bật mí thêm tí đi tí đi bác.
> 
> @TienManh: mấy addin cho mach3 như bác show mình thấy cũng dễ.


Đó ko phải addin bác a. Nó là chức năng của planet cnc.

----------


## anhxco

> Bác mua cái webcam 300k cũng được ah, có điều nó ko nét lắm


Em thấy webcam dùng tốt à, chỉ cần nguồn sáng tốt là chất lượng cũng ok lắm.

----------


## lekimhung

Mình thì thấy điểm mạnh nhất của mach3 là có cái cở rắc à.

----------


## lekimhung

Nếu cái tâm của cái cam nó không song song với trục z thì sao bù được ta, vì khi để phôi vào nó cao bao nhiêu mình đâu có biết, nên không biết khoản cách từ cái cam tới mặt phôi thì sao tính dươc ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

> điểm mạnh nhất của MACH3 là có thể tuỳ biến dễ dàng, ko cần biết nhiều về progam ah


Cả nhà cho em hỏi chút, em có đọc phần VBS editor mà như đâm đầu vào vách tường, các thứ khác như cách đấu điện, các lênh M, G, trương trình con... dân ngoại đạo như em có thể học mãi thì lâu lâu cũng hiểu tí ti. Còn cái của này thì chịu chết. 

Các bác có tài liệu nào hướng dẫn vụ này cho người mới bắt đầu bằng tiếng việt thì cho em xin được không ạ ? em không có căn bản nên nghe vụ này bằng tiếng anh như vịt nghe sấm. Em cám ơn.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Nó chỉ set được XY thôi, chứ nó có set độ cao đâu bác, độ cao lại có công cụ của trục Z.
  Em thấy trên mạng nó có cái cảm biến chạm, ở đầu nó có cục gì tròn tròn, mà không biết tìm ở đâu ra. bác nào biết chỉ cho em với ....

----------


## lekimhung

> Nó chỉ set được XY thôi, chứ nó có set độ cao đâu bác, độ cao lại có công cụ của trục Z.
>   Em thấy trên mạng nó có cái cảm biến chạm, ở đầu nó có cục gì tròn tròn, mà không biết tìm ở đâu ra. bác nào biết chỉ cho em với ....


Cái này hả cụ.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## anhxco

> Nó chỉ set được XY thôi, chứ nó có set độ cao đâu bác, độ cao lại có công cụ của trục Z.
>   Em thấy trên mạng nó có cái cảm biến chạm, ở đầu nó có cục gì tròn tròn, mà không biết tìm ở đâu ra. bác nào biết chỉ cho em với ....


cái nì là cái probe, hôm trước e nhớ bac Nam có à, luôn tiện hỏi bác Nam xem có cái nào dư không để e 1 cái, hí hí.

Có hoa tay thì chế cái như này:

http://www.instructables.com/id/chea...robe-for-cnc-/

Mà cái này nó liên quan đến chất lượng đầu ra sản phẩm nên e k dám, hi`hi`

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Cái này hả cụ.


  Đúng rồi bác ơi, em không kiếm đâu ra. Anh em nào có để lại cho em một (vài) chiếc với ạ... 




> cái nì là cái probe, hôm trước e nhớ bac Nam có à, luôn tiện hỏi bác Nam xem có cái nào dư không để e 1 cái, hí hí.
> 
> `


 Tiện thể bác hỏi xem bác Nam CNC xem có không mua giùm em một đôi. Bác Nam CNC có thành kiến với em, hỏi cái gì bác ấy cũng có, mà hỏi mua bác ấy bảo không bán...  :Big Grin:

----------


## lekimhung

Ai có máy có trục A chắc diy được, chứ em khoan 3 cái lộ 120 độ bẳng tay không dám.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Trên thực tế em biết có cái cảm biến chạm này, mà em cũng tìm kiếm rất lâu rồi, chứ không phải chế cháo gì ah,

      Cái này ghê lắm nhé :

----------


## anhcos

Cái cảm biến này mua ở đâu mấy bác, nó không chỉ tác dụng theo chiều đứng mà con ngang nữa, chế cháo chắc không ngon rồi.

----------


## diy1102

Cám ơn các pro cho em mở mang đầu óc. Em đang dựng con h frame mục đính pay đồng, nhôm, nhỏ nhẹ nhưng pải pay 2 mặt, chuẩn thì k cần quá cao, tầm 0.3 là ok. Nhưng chưa tìm đc giải páp phù hợp với điều kiện. Đọc topic này thấy có thể giải quyết đc bài toán của em. Em sẽ ngồi, nằm, đứng hóng ạ.
Cám all các pro.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Nếu cái tâm của cái cam nó không song song với trục z thì sao bù được ta, vì khi để phôi vào nó cao bao nhiêu mình đâu có biết, nên không biết khoản cách từ cái cam tới mặt phôi thì sao tính dươc ạ.


Không biết cái addin MACH3 thế nào. Em dùng planet thì đánh dấu Cam 2 lần. 1 lần tại Z thấp nhất. 1 lần tại Z cao nhất rồi phần mềm nó tự tinh. Em thì cẩn thận hơn lúc nào cũng dùng Cam tại 1 vị trí Z nhất định. Đảm bảo chính xác hơn.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Trên thực tế em biết có cái cảm biến chạm này, mà em cũng tìm kiếm rất lâu rồi, chứ không phải chế cháo gì ah,
> 
>       Cái này ghê lắm nhé :


Nhìn máy họ chạy muốn bỏ luôn chơi CNC quá T_T, cũng tương tự nhưng là vịt.

----------


## Tuấn

Úi cái của này đắt phết đấy ạ, bác Ngọc Anh sẵn đồ chế 1 con xem sao ợ : http://www.vinland.com/touch-probe.html

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/7202680.pdf

----------

anhcos, ngocanhld2802, nhatson

----------


## lekimhung

> Không biết cái addin MACH3 thế nào. Em dùng planet thì đánh dấu Cam 2 lần. 1 lần tại Z thấp nhất. 1 lần tại Z cao nhất rồi phần mềm nó tự tinh. Em thì cẩn thận hơn lúc nào cũng dùng Cam tại 1 vị trí Z nhất định. Đảm bảo chính xác hơn.


Hihi, cám ơn bác, có bác hiểu em.

Mà cho em hỏi cái usb planet này khắc gỗ ngon không bác.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Hihi, cám ơn bác, có bác hiểu em.
> 
> Mà cho em hỏi cái usb planet này khắc gỗ ngon không bác.


Nó chỉ là controller thôi mà bác. Ngon hay ko là do cơ của bác. Về phần mềm thì hỗ trợ khá nhiều. Mô phỏng được cả 4 trục. Tức là hiện GCode 3D quay quay như thật. Hỗ trợ các loại file gcode .tap .nc....Mở luôn đc file CAD, Bitmap.....

----------


## lekimhung

> Nó chỉ là controller thôi mà bác. Ngon hay ko là do cơ của bác. Về phần mềm thì hỗ trợ khá nhiều. Mô phỏng được cả 4 trục. Tức là hiện GCode 3D quay quay như thật. Hỗ trợ các loại file gcode .tap .nc....Mở luôn đc file CAD, Bitmap.....


Uh, thôi em máy yếu xìu nên yên phận với mach3 là thấy ok nhất rồi.

----------


## lekimhung

> Úi cái của này đắt phết đấy ạ, bác Ngọc Anh sẵn đồ chế 1 con xem sao ợ : http://www.vinland.com/touch-probe.html
> 
> http://www.freepatentsonline.com/7202680.pdf


Em thấy anh em gom lại nhờ ai đó có khả năng diy mấy chục cái chia nhau dùng cũng được mà, nhìn thì thấy có thể VN tự làm được ạ, đâu cần mua nước ngoài. Nó có tệ lắm cũng hơn là bằng mắt thường à.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em up mấy cái ảnh lên ạ

----------

nhatson

----------

